# The city of Gaza , Palestine



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*The most common foods between Gaza people its Shawarma and Falafel 
, And Gaza contain best restaurants for making Shawarma and Falafel in Medial east*


dsc_0957 by Sami Kishawi, on Flickr



dsc_0984 by Sami Kishawi, on Flickr



dsc_1005 by Sami Kishawi, on Flickr



dsc_0225 by Sami Kishawi, on Flickr



dsc_0967 by Sami Kishawi, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*The most common foods between Gaza people its Shawarma and Falafel 
And Gaza contain best restaurants for making Shawarma and Falafel in Medial east (2)*


dsc_0262 by Sami Kishawi, on Flickr



dsc_1123 by Sami Kishawi, on Flickr



dsc_1137 by Sami Kishawi, on Flickr



dsc_0253 by Sami Kishawi, on Flickr



dsc_0228 by Sami Kishawi, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

Dr.Luay said:


> *Gaza Strip landscape , Part (1)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


edit


----------



## Kanishka (May 15, 2008)

Dr.Luay said:


> Thanx MakaWella , these just small part from Palestine (Gaza) , Gaza city its beautiful place and it was very beautiful before siege , i hope the siege to end soon , For visiting Gaza i think it's difficult but to get the right answer call the Palestinian embassy in Ankara or Amsterdam , and you will be very welcome here in Gaza as your home.


are hindus welcome in gaza? can i hold my prayer in palestine?


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Gaza Strip landscape , Part (2)*

*Gaza Strip landscape , Part (2)*









Taken by : yousef mashharawi










Taken by : yousef mashharawi










Taken by : yousef mashharawi










Taken by : yousef mashharawi










Taken by : yousef mashharawi










Taken by : yousef mashharawi










Taken by : yousef mashharawi

​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

---


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

Gaza sea port .

2013-04-19T171058Z_347972242_GM1E94K031401_RTRMADP_3_PALESTINIANS by Omar Liu, on Flickr



EGMtC by Omar Liu, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Another photo from Surf sport at Gaza beach
I talked before about surfing in Gaza and the problems that suffer from it
Here and and herehere*


"We just want the same thing as everyone else--to live in peace." by ghazalairshad, on Flickr


Israeli warship on the horizon by ghazalairshad, on Flickr



DSC_9397 by ghazalairshad, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

-------


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

surf, sand, & salah at Gaza beach by ghazalairshad, on Flickr



Palestinian flag surfboard by ghazalairshad, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Gaza Strip landscape , Part (3)*







































Taken by : yousef mashharawi










Taken by : yousef mashharawi










Taken by : yousef mashharawi










Taken by : yousef mashharawi​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Another photo from Surf sport at Gaza beach
I talked before about surfing in Gaza and the problems that suffer from it  Here*


858197_535259916494402_1329206330_o by Omar Liu, on Flickr



341366_169886389762443_987989437_o by Omar Liu, on Flickr



271246_498888440131550_1131600962_o by Omar Liu, on Flickr



291442_498892996797761_1103801171_o by Omar Liu, on Flickr



738051_387048128054300_1898209257_o by Omar Liu, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

Taken by : Ibrahim Abu Sharkh © 2013









Taken by : Ibrahim Abu Sharkh © 2013​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Palm Sunday procession at Gaza's Greek Orthodox Church of Saint Porphyrius , Gaza city - Palestine*

Palm Sunday procession at Gaza's Greek Orthodox Church of Saint Porphyrius by joegaza, on Flickr



Palm Sunday procession at Gaza's Greek Orthodox Church of Saint Porphyrius by joegaza, on Flickr



Palm Sunday procession at Gaza's Greek Orthodox Church of Saint Porphyrius by joegaza, on Flickr



Palm Sunday procession at Gaza's Greek Orthodox Church of Saint Porphyrius by joegaza, on Flickr​


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

^^ Hi Dr Luay, interesting shots you've posted.

If you know, can you please tell me, is the Greek church in Gaza under the jurisdiction of the Jerusalem Patriarchate and are the adherents in these pictures Palestinian Orthodox Christians? There's a Greek Orthodx church in every corner of the world it seems, even in Gaza. Thanks for posting. :cheers:


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

---


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

^^ Thanks for that Dr. Luay.  I learnt that St Porphyrius is indeed a very old church. :cheers:


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

skymantle said:


> ^^ Thanks for that Dr. Luay.  I learnt that St Porphyrius is indeed a very old church. :cheers:


Yes its very old and it's attacked many times by Israeli aircraft you can read more about it in Wikipedia


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*People life in Gaza , Part (11)*

A beekeeper inspects hives in the central Gaza 

009 by Omar Liu, on Flickr


Palestinian workers prepare carnations for export at a farm in Rafah in the southern Gaza Strip

010 by Omar Liu, on Flickr


Women sort waste for production compost in Rafah, southern Gaza Strip

011 by Omar Liu, on Flickr


Members of a Palestinian youth skate team show their skills during training at a school in Rafah, southern Gaza Strip 

012 by Omar Liu, on Flickr


Palestinians enjoy a ride in an amuseument park on the third day of Eid al-Fitr, marking Gaza City

013 by Omar Liu, on Flickr


Israeli airstrike on Police station in Gaza City

014 by Omar Liu, on Flickr


A Palestinian couple travel through a smuggling tunnel between the southern Gaza Strip and Egypt
Because they cannot enter from Rafah cross point due to siege

015 by Omar Liu, on Flickr​


----------



## abdelka37 (Jun 18, 2012)

^^ jamil jidden akhi


----------

